# Best cymbal pack under 400?



## Ajb667 (Oct 4, 2015)

I need a new cymbal pack. For a year, ive been using only a no name .... crash and hihat that are barely a step up from plastic first act cymbals. Any recommendations? I was thinking about this:Meinl HCS-SCS1 Ultimate Complete Cymbal Set Pack with FREE 16-Inch Trash Crash | Musician&#39;s Friend

But alot of reviews say they sound good only in recordings, and terrible in real life. I play mostly metal and post rock.
Unfortunately, theres no stores near me that have cymbal testing rooms for me to try.


----------



## Lemons (Oct 4, 2015)

Meinl HCS are pretty garbage honestly, I'd take a Sabian B8 set over them any day. Although if you can stretch the budget an XS20 set is well beyond either and still relatively cheap. A better idea would be to buy $400 dollars of high quality cymbals (eg. Sabian AAX) and just make do with less cymbals for now.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Oct 5, 2015)

You just won't get a good pack new for even close to $400.

Pick them off one by one (used) on your local craigslist or at a local guitar center.
You might have to really hawk the ads for awhile (if your being really model specific) but they'll show up, they always do.
Guitar Centers are horrible about mislabeling things online, so if you don't find them local be very insistent when calling in that they match what's in the ad/photo.


----------



## Imsonic (Oct 5, 2015)

Istanbul Samatya. Check it out.


----------



## HollowmanPL (Nov 20, 2015)

Sabian B8 Pro?


----------



## gnoll (Nov 22, 2015)

I would just look around for used higher end cymbals and not be so set on buying them as a pack. I think that's gonna get you the most bang for your buck for sure, plus you can mix and match to your preferences. 

Also, I guess this is personal preference, but for me I would rather have fewer but better sounding cymbals. Maybe you can get by with fewer cymbals than you think you need. For example, remember that you can do alot with just a great sounding hihat.

It would be fun to hear what you end up with and what you think of them!


----------



## Vhyle (Nov 29, 2015)

Off topic - the best hi-hat I've ever heard were my old Ziljian 13" A customs. I wish I still had them, because dayum.


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Dec 2, 2015)

Meinl HCS are pretty much garbage, like most low end cymbals it's practically a waste of money. Sabian B8's aren't really worth it, but they're way better than HCS, ZBTs are pretty decent (but most of mine have been modified). In my experience cheap hi hats and rides are do able, but the HCS, B8, and ZBT crashes are really not worth it. You're better off buying used higher end crashes and picking up a ZBT ride & hi hat (they're very pingy and crisp, worth the money)


----------

